# Urodacus elongatus... need to know everything about it.



## harleyhunter (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm looking to get a mating pair of Urodacus elongatus in the future. I looking to get a 10 gal. tank and divide it into two. I have read the write up on Venomlist. But what is there venom rated? What to look out for? What kind of tank setup? Let me know all you know about them please. Any tank setups photos would be appreciated.

Thanks ahead of time guys!!!

-Sam


----------



## brandontmyers (Sep 19, 2007)

I doubt you can get those. Their from Australia right? If so I don't think anything is coming out of there for a while. But talk to Mark Newton he's your man..


----------



## Selenops (Sep 19, 2007)

Mark Newton's website and email addy, the SPIRAL BURROW - Australian Scorpion Information Site.

You're not going to get any of these though. Awesome scorpions!!!


----------



## harleyhunter (Sep 19, 2007)

Are you guys serious?:evil:  I got my hopes up high for nothing? Please if anyone has them for sale let me know.

-Sam


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course...unlessu r so desperate enough to take a flight there and bag a few and bring it back with you...i see no other way for you to grab some for your self...SERIOUSLY ;P


----------



## harleyhunter (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats a shame!:evil:  They are such a great looking species. I'll keep searching for other species to collect then. I have my eyes on a couple Centruroides.

-Sam


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Try getting more than just 1 pc per species...it will be more interesting
There are so many to choose from in the For Sale pages...
C.hentzi, vittatus, sculpturatus...lotsa Vaejovis spp...


----------



## harleyhunter (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm gonna split another 10 Gallon tank in half and get 2-3 Centruroides hentzi in half and 1-2 Centruroides margaritatas in the other half. They look like interesting species as well.

-Sam


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

To spare u from getting over exictedness... 
Try to browse around and see what is currently available as in right now.
No point building up the hotair only to be deflated later on when the seller tells you he is out of stock.
Get a group of centruroides and have some fun for the time being. 5 or more wud be interesting to watch...and try not to get gravid ones, coz i dun think its easy to care for them yet...u know how hard is it to be a dad at just 18 ? lol
Enjoy the bugs first before u dive into the pool and later find out theres no water in there...maybe a foot deep


----------



## brandontmyers (Sep 20, 2007)

agreed. Those names will soon go out the window though, just letting you know. ahah. Soon you'll be like me and have way too many.


----------



## Vfox (Sep 20, 2007)

I not only jumped into the pool, but I never came back up. As soon as I got my first P.imp, all I ever wanted was more and more species, and to breed them as well (Hence my current Centruroides vittatus project). I've never looked back, I love these little guys.


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Tats not wat i meant ;P  lol

Wat i mean is that you should not be too hasty in expanding ur empire too soon. Shud learn up more of the husbandry and stuff and caring for kids. Build up your experience an dconfidence in keeping them alive. After that u wanna jump into the pool stark naked, its not our business 

Just don't over expand and let go beyond your abilities, and when cassualties start to mount, u might just get fed up of the whole thing...like someone i know


----------



## Vfox (Sep 20, 2007)

Hah, well I suppose that would be a little depressing, having everything start to die. Granted, I've not had any die on me just yet, I am not sure how much it would affect me. I love these little guys, but personally, I can't get attached to an insect like I can a dog, so they are "replaceable" in that sense. Now if I woke up one morning and they were all dead, I think I would be more interested in correcting the reason for death, than quitting the hobby, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## mitchell allen (Jan 15, 2008)

people people people i need 2 kno everything about the flinder's range's scorpion i just brought 1 i think its a female im not sure on the age as of yet but its body is about the size of a pinkie in length thats without the tail and claw's      so any help would realy help lol


----------



## Phat_LS1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Urodacus elongatus*

maybe i can help i have 10 Urodacus elongatus, I am trying to breed them as my big female had 9 babies like 6 month ago. It is hard as there is on info out there! i have been looking the only thing i can find is a book from the USA so there is on australia scorpions.


----------



## Xaranx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mark Newton is fixing to release a new book on keeping Aussie scorpions.  Be a good reference. 

http://www.thedailylink.com/book_orders/promo1.html


----------

